# Rumor: RVC at Kona Reef, Hawaii, coming under DRI management



## IslandDaze (Aug 17, 2013)

I was talking to a DRI reservation agent exploring Hawaii options and she said they got a memo a couple of days ago informing them that the "RVC at Kona Reef" will be coming under DRI management. She didn't say when. Is this a good thing?

We are considering staying there. Anyone have experiences at this property?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Aug 18, 2013)

*Already affiliated*

https://www.diamondresorts.com/Kona-Reef

Stephen


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> https://www.diamondresorts.com/Kona-Reef
> 
> Stephen



It is affiliated but it doesn't say who currently manages this resort. Anyone know?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2013)

For a long time most raintree resorts were affiliated with DRI. 

Does it really matter which resort system runs the resort?  They still are required to run them as the master TS docs for that resort says.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 18, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Does it really matter which resort system runs the resort?



If you care about your maintenance fees it does.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 19, 2013)

Raintree does not operate anything at Kona Reef; Kona Reef is an "Associate" resort. As I understand, Kona Reef simply has an arrangement with RVC to share some inventory, or perhaps RVC owns some units at Kona Reef.  But RVC does not own or operate the resort.  

****

That being said, I can easily envision that Diamond might make a play for the Kona Reef management contract.  I'm fairly sure that Diamond has been looking for some time to acquire some inventory on the Big Island.  

Last week we were told by the Sales Manager at Point at Poipu that Diamond had tried to acquire some existing non-timeshare resorts on other islands but had backed off when governmental agencies did not consent to the conversion to timeshare.  Could be the usual sales person spiels, but in this case I do have a bit of additional information to think this might actually be true.  And if it is true, one way around that would be to move in on a resort that is already a TS.  Hence I can see how taking over the management contract at Kona Reef would make sense.


----------

